# ASX Trading Hours



## laurie (30 October 2006)

Does anyone here know why the ASX starts trading 10:00AM till 4:00PM that's only 6hrs trading time is there any reason why it cannot be 8hrs! 

cheers laurie


----------



## scsl (31 October 2006)

laurie said:
			
		

> Does anyone here know why the ASX starts trading 10:00AM till 4:00PM that's only 6hrs trading time is there any reason why it cannot be 8hrs!
> 
> cheers laurie



laurie, check out the following thread 'Why is the ASX open for only 6 hours?'.

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=4236

Is 6 hours not enough for you?


----------



## laurie (31 October 2006)

scsl thanks for that no 6hrs is fine just thought there was some reason reading the link you were kind enough to supply [my search was not thorougher enough] most think it's tied to bank trading hours

cheers laurie


----------



## SevenFX (31 October 2006)

Or perhaps for our SA & WA cousions on a different time zone.


----------



## professor_frink (31 October 2006)

*ONLY* 6 hours?

6 hours is plenty!

Personally I'd love to see it shortened a bit- cram the days action into 4 hours and we might see some extra intraday volitility. That could be interesting.


----------



## Space Cadet (31 October 2006)

I think the 10am start has more to do with giving brokers, analysts and fund managers more time in the mornings to gather their thoughts and strategies for the day over their lattes and scones than with banking hours.  Also the the various state time zones probably has an influence on the market opening time as well.

With T+3 and overnight electronic transfers I doubt the ASX trading hours has anything to do with banking hours.

I also think the 4pm close is there partly to give brokers an hour or so to contact their clients about the status of their orders, give advice etc etc during business hours.


----------

